
System Design Methodology – Simplified - ravenReema
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/system-design-methodology-simplified-reema-majumdar
======
blackbrokkoli
This is a really cool guide, can somebody point me in the right direction for
ressources for using this practically, prefering not isolated (like: 10 Steps
to master HTML) but rather a more holisitic project? Really struggling to find
something like this

